# مخاطر عدم اغلاق الجوال اثناء النوم : حقائق مذهله



## alsaneyousef (23 أبريل 2008)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*
نقلت لكم هذه المعلومات التي اقل ما يمكن يقال عنها انها تستحق ع الاقل التفكير بمدى واقعيتها ،
هي ليست خواطر ولا توهمات هي تصاريح مبنيه على دراسات وابحاث علميه معترف بها .. تفضل اقرأ معي 
جنبني الله واياكم كل مكروه :
ترك أجهزة الموبايل مفتوحة في غرف النوم يسبب الأرق، والإفراط في استخدامها يؤدي إلى تلف في الدماغ وضعف القلب.
حذر مخترع رقائق الهاتف المحمول عالم الكيمياء الألماني فرايدلهايم فولنهورست من مخاطر ترك أجهزة الموبايـل مفتوحة في غرف النوم علي الدماغ البشري، وقال في لقاء خاص معه في ميونيخ، أن إبقاء تلك الأجهزة أو أية أجهزة إرسال أو استقبال فضائي في غرف النوم يسبب حالة من الأرق والقلق وانعدام النوم وتلف في الدماغ مما يؤدي علي المدي الطويل إلى تدميـر جهـازالمنـاعـة في الجسم.
وأكد في تصريح صحفي أنه توجد قيمتان لتردد الإشعاعات المنبعثة من الموبايل، الأولى 900 ميجا هرتز والثانية 1.8 ميجا هرتز مما يعرض الجسم البشري إلى مخاطر عديدة مشيرا إلى محطات تقوية الهاتف المحمول تعادل في قوتها الاشعاعات الناجمة عن مفاعل نووي صغير، كما أن الترددات الكهرومغناطيسية الناتجة من الموبايل أقوى من الأشعة السينية التي تخترق كافة أعضاء الجسم والمعروفة بأشعة " اكس " .
أشار العالم الكيميائي الألماني الذي يعيش وحيدا في شقته بميونيخ أن الموبايل يمكن أن تنبعث من المحمول طاقة أعلي من المسموح به لأنسجة الرأس عند كل نبضة يرسلها , حيث ينبعث من التليفون المحمول الرقمي أشعة كهرومغناطيسية ترددها 900 ميجا هرتز علي نبضات ويصل زمن النبضة الي 546 ميكرو ثانية ومعدل تكرار النبضة 215 هرتز.
أشار بهذا الصدد الي العديد من الظواهر المرضية التي يعاني منها غالبية مستخدمي الموبايل مثل الصداع وألم وضعف الذاكرة والارق والقلق اثناء النوم وطنين في الأذن ليلاً كما أن التعرض لجرعات زائدة من هذه الموجات الكهرومغناطيسية يمكن أن يلحق أضرارا بمخ الإنسان . وفسر طنين الاذن بأنه
ناتج عن طاقة زائدة في الجسم البشري وصلت اليه عن طريق التعرض الي المزيد من الموجات الكهرومغناطيسية.
وقال البروفيسور الذي اخترع رقائق الموبايل اثناء عمله في شركة سيمنس
الالمانية للالكترونيات , ان إشعاعات الهاتف المحمول تضرب خلايا المخ بحوالي
215 مرة كل ثانية مما ينجم عنه ارتفاع نسبـــــــــة التحول السرطاني بالجسم
4% عن المعدل الطبيعي .
وحسب منظمة الصحة العالمية فأنه يوجد علي مستوي العالم حوالي 400 مليون
تليفون محمول "موبايل" ويحتمل أن يصل هذا العدد إلي مليار.
الي من واحد الي اربعة غيغابايت واحدث ثوره في صناعة تقنية المعلومات انه
تعرض لمرض سرطان العظام اثناء عمله في هذه الصناعة البالغة الدقة .
واشار الي انه اضطر للتقاعد والبدء في علاج نفسه بنفسه من سرطان العظام
باستخدام مواد طبيعية مثل بذور المانجو المجففة والثوم المجفف اشار الي أنه
يوجد تأثير ضار علي الصحة العامة في حالة تجاوز حد الأمان طبقاً للمعايير
المعتمدة دولياً لاستخدام المحمول أوصت بإجراء المزيد من الدراسات لمعرفة إذا
كانت هناك تأثيرات ضارة أكثر عند استخدام هذا التليفون علي المدي الطويل حيث
ان القصور في معرفة هذه التأثيرات يؤدي إلي نتائج خطيرة .
وقال البروفيسور الالماني أن مرض السرطان في الإنسان البالغ والناتج من تأثير
مخاطر البيئة لا يمكن اكتشافه إلا بعد مرور أكثر من عشر سنوات منذ بداية
التعرض ولذلك لابد من ضرورة تنفيذ الدراسات والأبحاث علي المدي الطويل.
واشار الي ان الاتحاد الاوروبي شرع في اجراء دراسة حول اثار الموبايل علي
الصحة العامة نظرا لأن الشركات التي تنتج وتسوق المحمول لا تعطي أية بيانات
عن تأثيراته عند استخدامه خلال فترات طويلة لأن هذه الدراسات لم تجر من قبل
نظراً لحداثة استخدامه .
غير انه قال انه عادة ما تتحول في جسم الإنسان بعض الخلايا العادية إلي خلايا
سرطانية ولكن يقوم الجهاز المناعي في الجسم إذا كان سليماً بالتخلص منها وجد
أنه عند تعرض خلايا المخ إلي الإشعاعات المنبعثة من الموبايل فإنه ترتفع نسبة
التحول السرطاني في الخلايا من 5% إلي 59% .
واكد انه لم يستخدم الهاتف المحمول في حياته لمعرفته بمخاطره علي الانسان
وقال انه يرفض استخدام اية اجهزة الكترونية في منزله مثل التلفزيون او
الكمبيوتر او الانترنيت نظرا لخطورتها علي الصحة علي المدي الطويل ودعا الي
إبعاد الهاتف المحمول عن غرف النوم او اغلاقة بالكامل بعد الانتهاء من العمل
لتقليل وقت التواجد معه في حيز مغلق لأن تأثيرات الإشعاع تزداد علي الشخص
النائم وخاصة العين والنشاط الكهربي للمخ.
وحذر عالم الكيمياء الالماني في ختام الحوار الذي اجري معه بمقر جمعية
الصداقة البافارية العربية في ميونيخ , حذر من خطورة اجهزة الموبايل او
الالكترونيات عموما علي صحة الأطفال ، وعلى أجهزة الجسم الحساسة بالنسبة
للكبار ، كالمخ والقلب , وقال ان التقنيات الحديثة هي سبب رئيسي في ارتفاع
معدلات الامراض الاكثر شيوعا في الدول المتقدمة .
ويحمل العالم الالماني وهو بروفيسور في الكيمياء الصناعية امضي 45 عاما من
حياته في الاختراعات التقنية , يحمل في جيبه ذراعا صغيره من الالمنيوم
ابتكرها بنفسه يستطيع بواسطتها تحديد مصادر الاشعاع في أي مكان مغلق مثل
المكاتب وغرف والنوم كما انه يحدد بها اتجاه القبلة نحو الكعبة المشرفة .
وقال انه لم يتمكن من الزواج وتكوين اسرة له بسبب انشغاله الدائم بالاختراعات
التي جلبت له مرض سرطان العظام .
واشار ضاحكا " غير انني فخور بما انجزت لوطني المانيا و لهذا العالم وفخور
ايضا بانني تعرفت علي الخلايا السرطانية في عظامي واوقفت نموها في منزلي
بعيدا عن الاطباء والمستشفيات.


----------



## راديان (24 أبريل 2008)

شكور اخي الكريم على المعلومات المهمه
وكفانا واياكم شر هذه الاجهزة....


----------



## م ماتلاب (25 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خير 
ولكن هذه ضريبة التطور


----------



## جانلوكا زامبروتا (26 أبريل 2008)

أخي العزيز ,,

,,

شكرا على التنبيه ,, والله يجزاك ألف خير ,, وسنحاول تجنب ذلك بقدر المستطاع ..

,,

تحياتي لك ,,​


----------



## ابوميسم (26 أبريل 2008)

شكور اخي الكريم على المعلومات المهمه
وكفانا واياكم شر هذه الاجهزة....


----------



## الحارثي مراد (27 أبريل 2008)

الله يجزاك ألف خير


----------



## منار يازجي (28 أبريل 2008)

الله يبعد عنك شر الموبايل وغيره


----------



## مطلك سليمان (28 أبريل 2008)

شكرا جزيلا على هذه المعلومات القيمةهذه الدنيا لاتعطي شئ بدون ثمنكفانا الله واياكم شرور التطور


----------



## ابراهيم الانصارى (28 أبريل 2008)

شكرااااااااا على المعلومات القيمة دى 
بس فى امر مهم جدااااااااااا اذاى هتوفق ما بين استخدام الجهاز نظرااا للحتياج الية لنهاء العملا مثلا
خصوصاا فى الذمن الحالى


----------



## ايهاب السيلاوي (29 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## فادي حداد (2 مايو 2008)

مشكور اخوي على هاذا البحث وجزاك الله الف خير وابعد عنا واياك شر هذة الاجهزة وغيرها


----------



## م المصري (2 مايو 2008)

معلومات مهمه اخي الفاضل يجب ان تأخذ علي محمل الجد 

لك كامل الاحترام


----------



## حسن قاسم العزاوي (2 مايو 2008)

مشكور اخوية على هذي المعلومات طبعا كل شي بالدنيا بيه المنافع وبيه المضار 
بس شون واحد يكدر يتخلص من المضار او على الاقل يتجاوزها اذا هية اساس حياتنا المشكلة هنا؟؟

والله يبعد عنكم كل مكروه

اخوكم 
م.حسن قاسم


----------



## صادق حميد (2 مايو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا على الشرح المفصل 

ولكل ايجابيات هناك سلبيات


----------



## مكتشف (2 مايو 2008)

عوض الله خيراً عن مجهود
بالبحث عن الجديد


----------



## ymselim (2 مايو 2008)

شكور اخي الكريم على المعلومات المهمه
وكفانا واياكم شر هذه الاجهزة....


----------



## نانسى العزب (2 مايو 2008)

شكرا على اهتمامك بنصح الاخرين وربنا يكرمك ويجازيك خير 
ان شاء الله نحاول جميعا نشر هذا الموضوع وربنا يوفقنا


----------



## حمو الجن (15 مايو 2008)

*شكر وتقدير*

جزاك الله عنا كل خير اخى الكريم ووقانا واياكم شر هذه الاجهزة القاتلة :20:


----------



## فادي محمد إسماعيل (16 مايو 2008)

ربنا يستر على عبيدو


----------



## الملك سوس (20 مايو 2008)

مشكوور على الشرح وجزاك الله خير


----------



## mohamed64 (19 ديسمبر 2009)

شكور اخي الكريم على المعلومات المهمه


----------



## محمد زكى بدر (26 مارس 2010)

هم الذين اخترعوا الموبايل وهم الذين يحذروننا من مضار استخدامه -- أين دورنا؟؟


----------



## ymselim (27 مارس 2010)

شكور اخي الكريم على المعلومات المهمه
وكفانا واياكم شر هذه الاجهزة....


----------



## كراراحمد (28 مارس 2010)

شكرا لك


----------



## أحزان الحب (28 مارس 2010)

شكرا لك وبارك الله فيك


----------

